# TT mk3 is benchmarked (internally) to Cayman [Dealer Trainin



## boarderjcj (May 8, 2013)

While waiting for the state inspection of my mk2 to be completed, I was chatting with one of the Audi salesmen. He was recently at training in Dallas, TX for the new gen A3/S3/A3 e-tron where someone asked about the mk3 TT. The Audi trainer said, the Audi bosses set an internally benchmark for the mk3 which was to be on par/better than the latest Porsche Cayman.

The mk2 TTs and TTRS have often been compared to Cayman/Cayman S/911 C4, but this guy made it sound like they benchmarked the base TT to the base Cayman. I don't know if the base mk2 TT really had a solid benchmark in mind... but apparently it does this generation. So, that is only good news I suppose. A front engine'd AWD Cayman alternative for half the price and with twice the storage is ok by me.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Better handling than Cayman?

Nah.

Maybe the electronically controlled mechanical limited slip diff (e-diff) will reduce understeer, but it's not going to turn your car into a mid engine car.

Read more about this here,
http://www.car-engineer.com/borgwarners ... echnology/


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I've looked at the cayman s as it's beautiful and apparently is one of the best drives in the porkA range. However the engine is too slow compared with the TTRS, so bang for buck just isn't good enough.

Interested to see what the new TTS and TTRS will bring to the table. Audi are rolling out S and RS models really quickly now.

Fingers crossed


----------



## J909 (Oct 13, 2012)

The spy shots of testing i have seen of mk 3 TT have been against BMW Z4/Peaguet RCZ/Merc SLK, I havent seen any being tested against 981 Cayman/Boxster, if it could compete with the 981 then the mk 3 TT will be amazing, but i doubt even the TTS or TTRS will compete for balance of handling, however im fairly certain the sprint times will out perform the 981 without much problem.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

The Mk3 will have a problem at least in Roadster form. Being that if the price gets bumped slightly it will enter Boxster territory. It's a no brainer which to get. I hope the Mk3 makes a compelling case for me to upgrade down the line. But at the moment eyes are set on the Boxster.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The problem with the Porsche Boxter (or Co**ster as per Top gear) or Cayman (or *ayman) is they are still regarded as cheap mans Porsches. I also don't like the nick names these cars have 

Additionally, you can always tune your TT to blow away the above.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> The problem with the Porsche Boxter (or Co**ster as per Top gear) or Cayman (or *ayman) is they are still regarded as cheap mans Porsches. I also don't like the nick names these cars have
> 
> Additionally, you can always tune your TT to blow away the above.


Real car guys will appreciate a car for what it is, regardless of stereotypes. A Midengined Flat-6.To be fair with that logic we can say that the Audi TT is a poor man's R8 or a Glorified Golf. I've been told the former by an ignorant friend (admits he is jealous as he owns a 1999 Civic). Doesn't detract from my enjoyment of the car.

At the end of the day each has it's merits, and both are head turners. (Boxster 981 or TT in the right trims)


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

tt3600 said:


> The problem with the Porsche Boxter (or Co**ster as per Top gear) or Cayman (or *ayman) is they are still regarded as cheap mans Porsches. I also don't like the nick names these cars have
> 
> Additionally, you can always tune your TT to blow away the above.


That would just make the TT the cheap mans R8? Also I believe the Porker costs more than the TT.

If your worried about stereo types then you would only buy a TT if you were a hairdresser!?

Fact is the Porsche is the benchmark and always has been despite many attempts by other manufacturers.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I would prefer "hairdresser" than cheap mans porsche, *ayman, ****ster anytime....No one has called my RS a hairdressers car that's for sure


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah still inferior though.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Having driven a new Cayman S for a couple of days - I'd be surprised if anything could be as good! If the new TT was even 80% as good I'd be surprised. And looks wise, the new Cayman is just porn! Having now seen the new TT, it falls behind on looks for sure and the interior as well now Audi have gone for the Spartan look that they have, along with everything thrown into that one instrument panel, which personally I do not like at all. But as every has said, the new TT will sell and it's hardly a minger... dynamically? We'll have to see, but if the mk1 and mk2 are anything to go by (I've own two of each) it'll not be the greatest in that department. At least the mk2 was a significant step up from the mk1, which handled like a mk4 golf because essentially that's what is was, albeit a very pretty one


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

new cayman looks very nice, I also like the pix of the 4c roadster

I just wouldnt go back to porsche ownership - hated how locked in you are with the warranty

Really itching to move onto something newer from the RS though, RS ticks so many boxes


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

I am coming up to 3 years ownership of the TT. Was looking to move into a more practical car, with a bit more space. Originally looking at a SUV but wanting to stay with Audi and speed i am seriously looking at the RS5. just waiting for insurance quotes and then start talking to dealers.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

CapoGT said:


> I am coming up to 3 years ownership of the TT. Was looking to move into a more practical car, with a bit more space. Originally looking at a SUV but wanting to stay with Audi and speed i am seriously looking at the RS5. just waiting for insurance quotes and then start talking to dealers.


I did what you are planning a year ago, and moved to a 2012 Touareg 3.0TDI 245 hp R-line with more or less all options. It's a very good car to drive with great comfort, lots of power (550 NM torque) and very practical. For sure the best "allround" car I have ever had. It's on par with Mercedes ML350, BMW X5, Porsche Cayenne and Audi Q7 - and does it well when tested against these - here an example:

http://www.caranddriver.com/comparisons ... rison-test

However I am missing a sportscar, and in a years time or so, I would not be surpriced if I move back to the TTS again - in the Mk3 version offcours :wink:


----------



## Adam M (Jan 16, 2006)

tt3600 said:


> I would prefer "hairdresser" than cheap mans porsche, *ayman, ****ster anytime....No one has called my RS a hairdressers car that's for sure


Your RS is a hairdresser's car!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------

